# Snow for CT



## CrazyPlower (Oct 24, 2005)

Pray for SNOW THIS WEEKEND IN CT


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

DON'T SCARE THE STORM AWAY!!! Accuweather.com is saying there is a chance for a small Nor'easter(sp?) in the Northeast. If course, after their forecasts thus far, I wouldn't be at all surprised if tomorrow thay say that it won't come:crying: I have my plow off, and I'm NOT ready for a storm, hear that old man winter...NOT READY (reverse psycology(sp?) works every time lol). I could really go for a good snowstorm here in NJ, lets' hope it really happens!


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I am NOT ready either


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

lol 3 days away.... last week they were saying huge storm for last tuesday and the sun was shining and it was 55.

come on guys, atleast wait till sat night to post :salute:


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

vis said:


> lol 3 days away.... last week they were saying huge storm for last tuesday and the sun was shining and it was 55.
> 
> come on guys, atleast wait till sat night to post :salute:


Hahaha...true


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Get ready........................:redbounce


----------



## madmax4688 (Feb 10, 2006)

*last snow for this truck*

Well it may just be the last time I plow with this truck if it sells on EBAY on Fri at 5:30pm. Hope I get a new Dodge diesel before the next storm.


----------

